# Chiwawa/Labrador?



## Amiricanmad3 (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone any pix of a Chi/Lab mix as a adult? If so please post. I'm about to purchase one and wanna know how cute it'll be when it grows up


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Google.
(chihuahua)


----------

